# best pickups for 80s hair metal?



## preston

i got an ibanez rgt prestige which is a neck thru guitar. it has an alder body, and floyd rose. i want to throw in some new humbuckers but im not quite sure which ones with all the options out there. im leaning toward seymour duncan jbs but maybe even some super distortion or emgs.
the sound im going for is something similar to artists such as ratt, skid row, firehouse, cinderella, van halen etc. 80s hair metal in general. 
thanks.


----------



## sojatriani

preston said:


> i got an ibanez rgt prestige which is a neck thru guitar. it has an alder body, and floyd rose. i want to throw in some new humbuckers but im not quite sure which ones with all the options out there. im leaning toward seymour duncan jbs but maybe even some super distortion or emgs.
> the sound im going for is something similar to artists such as ratt, skid row, firehouse, cinderella, van halen etc. 80s hair metal in general.
> thanks.



Most guys in the 80s' used one of three pups, the Dimarzio Super Distortion, The Duncan JB, or EMGs. I prefer the super distortion, Warren Demartini used the JB in Ratt, EMGs have been used forever as well. They all sound good. Cinderella and VH both used older PAFs for their sound. My 1991 Ibanez RG550 has a JB in the bridge and a Jazz in the neck and sounds great. It is my 80s' guitar, I can get all the old school sounds with it and my Vintage Modern. I will tell you , I tried a Super Distortion in my Basswood bodied RG and it was horrible. Really trebly and weak, in my Mahogany body S470 it sounds great. The JB is really smooth and defined in the Basswood body RG.


----------



## steelhorse

All the pups soj recommended are great ones.

For the added bite I go with the EMG 81/85's I even have a fiddle with an EMG Custom Shop 58 in it and it really nails the classic rock tones. It's not as quiet as the other EMG's as far as noise goes but it's not that bad.

If you ever do wind up with EMG's and find they distort too soon, wire them for 18volt and add another 9v battery, if you want them even hotter add a PA-2 toggle which adds about 20DB.

I have all kinds of EMG's around here and love them. One of my favorite guitars to gig with is a Les Paul outfitted with a pair of 25th Anniversary EMG's, they are the proverbial wolf in sheeps clothing. They look pretty and can sound very sweet for an active set but they can get down right nasty when need be!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

FURY GUITARS , the ZP-20 HUMBUCKER .


----------



## psphill27

Personally, I don't like DiMarzios that much, but I do have Seymour Duncans and EMGs in some of my guitars. The pickup I would most recommend for that '80s metal sound is the Seymour Duncan SH-6 Super Distortion. I have one in the bridge posisiton of one of my axes and it rocks.

I also have a set of Zakk EMGs in one of my Les Pauls and it sings pretty well. But, I personally think the tone of the Zakks is more aggresive that the typical '80s metal tone. Just my take...but I did play my share of metal in the '80s


----------



## suncrimson

Dimarzio SuperDistortion +1
KISS use 3 of them in the Gibson lp


----------



## Tommy Boy

We do some 80's hair metal in our band ("Unskinny Bop" and "Nothin' But a Good Time" by Poison, "Sweet Child O'Mine - G&R, "You Give Love a Bad Name - Bon Jovi, etc.), and my Dimarzio Super Distortion-outfitted 80's Flying V nails the rhythm sounds perfectly. For solos, however, my newer Gibson V with stock pickups (496R and 500T in the bridge) actually cuts through the mix much better than the Dimarzio. The highs are crisper and edgier with the 500T, and when I go with the neck pup (CC Deville-esque), the 496R sounds smooth and creamy w/great sustain without getting lost in the mix.

So...I've been quite surprised and impressed with the stock Gibson pickups in my new Flying V for the hair metal stuff we do.


----------



## psphill27

Tommy Boy has a point...I believe my stock Gibson LP Classic has the same pickups as his V and it's my favorite guitar. Then again, might be the guitar itself as opposed to just the pickups. BUT, a lot of the after-market pickups above are awesome ways to go. 

My suggestion is find a store, or friends, where you can play and hear the differences and see which one you like the best. Go with that one...


----------



## MJK

From what I have tried:

Great HIGH gain pickup would be the Dimarzio Tone Zone.

Good drive but better fatter tone and definition (in my opinion) is the JB.

Personally I would use the JB!


----------



## preston

sweet thanks guys. i should also probly mention i just bought a 1985 marshall jcm 800 4010 and an ibanez tube screamer. thats basically what im running right now, well aside from my chorus and reverb pedals. im trying to develop "my sound" and i need something that screams but also sounds good, i like to mess around with the whammy bar, tap, pinch harmonics that kind of style but with all this distortion im trying to keep it from getting all muddied up.


----------



## MJK

preston said:


> sweet thanks guys. i should also probly mention i just bought a 1985 marshall jcm 800 4010 and an ibanez tube screamer. thats basically what im running right now, well aside from my chorus and reverb pedals. im trying to develop "my sound" and i need something that screams but also sounds good, i like to mess around with the whammy bar, tap, pinch harmonics that kind of style but with all this distortion im trying to keep it from getting all muddied up.



Sounds like you are well on your way to getting "your sound" man...

Like I mentioned,the JB is a good solid choice and should deliver just about all those qualities you just mentioned..Even played through a lousy buzzy Crate combo the JB retained it's clarity yet delivered very good sustain,and a nice sharp attack.Very "beefy" if you will..

Besides,if you end up not liking it...it's not the end of the world and you can eventually swap it out again for something more to your liking.But from what you describe,I think it should do the trick...

If you really want all out gain,I would say get a Tone Zone from Dimarzio but,I think it's a little over the top in my opinion.

Finding a good tone sometimes takes a fair amount of experimenting...then again,some times people get lucky and find something they are happy with right off the bat!

Good luck and let us know what you get...


----------



## psphill27

Rockin setup man...with that gear, any of the PUPs mention by any of the dudes should give you a solid sound.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

MJK said:


> From what I have tried:
> 
> Great HIGH gain pickup would be the Dimarzio Tone Zone.
> 
> Good drive but better fatter tone and definition (in my opinion) is the JB.
> 
> Personally I would use the JB!



+1 JB DUNCAN!!!!! the worlds best selling humbucker !!!!
i , also am not a fan of the dimarzio tone zone .


----------



## preston

Right on thanks guys. I actually have a cheaper rg too that needs new humbuckers so maybe for my own little Christmas present ill get them both lol. But then I'm going to have to take a break from buying all this crap for awhile. haha


----------



## preston

Hey guys i have another question about the duncan jbs what is the difference between the sh-4 and the tb -4? thanks


----------



## poeman33

TB stands for Trembucker. The poles are a little wider so they line up with the string spacing on a guitar with strat style tremolo.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Get One !!!!
You Will Love It !!!!!!!


----------



## preston

So the Sh-4 would be the better choice then i take it? Since im playing on an ibanez with a floyd rose.


----------



## guitartate

I have the same pups as Tommy Boy. I know some may consider it sinful but looking for a boost I swapped my 57 classics in the LP for the 496R and the 500T. Despite the many poor reviews I think they are excellent and can be tamed for other things such as blues. True the 57s beat them in the clean country and jazzy tones but for rock and metal such is the subject of this forum then they are awesome.


----------



## preston

hey this is probly a stupid question, but im getting ready to go buy those humbuckers. i think im going to go with the duncan jbs in one guitar and the dimarzio tone zone in another. is it best to just go with 2 of the same in each guitar or what? i lot of players ive talked to have one type of pickup up in the bridge and another in the neck position. seeing how you all know what sound im more or less after what would your suggest? thanks


----------



## jcmjmp

Tommy Boy said:


> We do some 80's hair metal in our band ("Unskinny Bop" and "Nothin' But a Good Time" by Poison, "Sweet Child O'Mine - G&R, "You Give Love a Bad Name - Bon Jovi, etc.), and my Dimarzio Super Distortion-outfitted 80's Flying V nails the rhythm sounds perfectly. For solos, however, my newer Gibson V with stock pickups (496R and 500T in the bridge) actually cuts through the mix much better than the Dimarzio. The highs are crisper and edgier with the 500T, and when I go with the neck pup (CC Deville-esque), the 496R sounds smooth and creamy w/great sustain without getting lost in the mix.
> 
> So...I've been quite surprised and impressed with the stock Gibson pickups in my new Flying V for the hair metal stuff we do.



+1 

I'm surprised no one mentioned the Dimarzio PAF Pro. Excellent pickup and it was used in the 80's a lot.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

jcmjmp said:


> +1
> 
> I'm surprised no one mentioned the Dimarzio PAF Pro. Excellent pickup and it was used in the 80's a lot.



this where i'm pointing into the back of my throat with my finger !!
i did not like the PAF PRO at all , in fact i do not like much of what 
larry is putting out . have you tryed duncan's , a little more of a 
refined pup IMO.


----------



## luekemeyer

Does any one know what PAF stands for??

Patent " " " "?


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

"patent applied for"


----------



## jcmjmp

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> this where i'm pointing into the back of my throat with my finger !!
> i did not like the PAF PRO at all , in fact i do not like much of what
> larry is putting out . have you tryed duncan's , a little more of a
> refined pup IMO.



The PAF pro is such a distinct pickup and it interacts so well with the amp in live situations. Mmmmmm..... so sweet. 

Its just a very lively pickup that cuts through the mix and has a lot of character. It definitely has a place in my arsenal of sounds. It absolutely sounds amazing in the neck position. In the bridge, you have to like that open wah sound. Tons of mids. 

meh... to each his own, I guess.


----------



## luekemeyer

Come on Hot Tubes, let the other guys answer...


----------



## mooncobra

JB's would be great, but it also depends on the feel that you like also. I had never had Dimarzio Super Distortions until recently, and I found they felt soft and kindof mushy, where as the JB's make your fret board have an icier, harder, slicker feel. Plus, the JB's seem to be a bit punchier, so for the e muted thumps, the JB's will be a bit punchier and thicker sounding. As for EMG's I did not reallyt like them much, only hasd them once and the one time I did have them, I got roid of them quick, their feel and tone was not as warm, smooth, and round as the JB's, I would even take the Super Distortion over the EMG's.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

mooncobra said:


> JB's would be great, but it also depends on the feel that you like also. I had never had Dimarzio Super Distortions until recently, and I found they felt soft and kindof mushy, where as the JB's make your fret board have an icier, harder, slicker feel. Plus, the JB's seem to be a bit punchier, so for the e muted thumps, the JB's will be a bit punchier and thicker sounding. As for EMG's I did not reallyt like them much, only hasd them once and the one time I did have them, I got roid of them quick, their feel and tone was not as warm, smooth, and round as the JB's, I would even take the Super Distortion over the EMG's.



SEE !!! here's a man who knows pick ups !!
mooncobra , we got to stick together on this ,
we are going to have to start a support group
for those against EMG'S and DIMARZIO'S.
LOL!!!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## sojatriani

Dimarzios" Rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcmjmp

This is all very childish. Who cares about the brand name. I have guitars with Seymour Duncans, EMGs, Fender, Gibson, Lace and DiMarzio pickups and can enjoy them all. 

The question was about the best 80's metal pickup. 

IMO, EMGs won't get you there as well as a Medium/Hot output Dimarzio. Will it be the best option? Really depends on the person playing the guitar and what he's looking for. If you don't like the Super Dist, you might want to try out the Tone Zone or the SD3. I find the JB too smooth for metal. As sojatriani stated, pickup selection also depends on the type of guitar and woods its made of.


----------



## luekemeyer

Super Distortions rule the world. I have seen them take over other pickups, just like in the movie transformers.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

jcmjmp said:


> This is all very childish. Who cares about the brand name. I have guitars with Seymour Duncans, EMGs, Fender, Gibson, Lace and DiMarzio pickups and can enjoy them all.
> 
> The question was about the best 80's metal pickup.
> 
> IMO, EMGs won't get you there as well as a Medium/Hot output Dimarzio. Will it be the best option? Really depends on the person playing the guitar and what he's looking for. If you don't like the Super Dist, you might want to try out the Tone Zone or the SD3. I find the JB too smooth for metal. As sojatriani stated, pickup selection also depends on the type of guitar and woods its made of.



if thats the case , sticking to the topic !!
the best 80s metal pick up would have to be a FURY GUITARS ZP 20.
no other pup that i have ever tryed sounded that good , ZP stands for
zero pole , its a patented design that has no magnetic effect on the
string , very high gain pick pup! but good sounding.

my late 80s early 90s rig was jacksons w/ zp 20 into my JCM 800
2210 w / a 4x12 , and a few assorted pedals. it sounded good !

only one problem , the owner of the company has retired , and has
stopped making these pick ups , he said that they were expensive 
to make . they are very rare . i have 2 of them left..


----------



## plexipaul

DiMarzio PAF Pro 
Bill Lawrence L500XL
Gibson 500T


----------



## Dmann

Any active pickup, + an ADA MP1 or MP2 preamp. ART effects units were widely used as well.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

i just find that active pick ups take away all the natural warmth from the guitar
thats my only beef with EMG and alike.
my pal still uses his ADA MP1 pre amp , works great for metal imo.
i have heard good things about the bill lawrence pups. but i have 
never played a guitar with them in it .


----------



## drolaw

I've tried the Super Distortions and EMG's. Didn't like any of them. Took the recommendation to try a Seymour Duncan Distrotion pickup and it was very close to what I wanted but it wasn't as warm as I would have liked it. So I finally put the JB in my guitar and BAM it's THE sound I was looking for.

The JB can do it all. EMG's, to my ears, are a one trick pony and not very warm. The Super Distortions are too fuzzy for me. The JB had thump that I could feel in my chest and sustain for days.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

drolaw said:


> I've tried the Super Distortions and EMG's. Didn't like any of them. Took the recommendation to try a Seymour Duncan Distrotion pickup and it was very close to what I wanted but it wasn't as warm as I would have liked it. So I finally put the JB in my guitar and BAM it's THE sound I was looking for.
> 
> The JB can do it all. EMG's, to my ears, are a one trick pony and not very warm. The Super Distortions are too fuzzy for me. The JB had thump that I could feel in my chest and sustain for days.



you and me are on the same page , i had the same problem with EMG,s
not very focused sounding imo , very loose . 
the JB has a long history of being a great pick up ,in many types of 
guitars and music , seymour had been building pups for a large group
of players at the time , but he kept on being asked to have the same 
pick up as JEFF BECK , that was a custom wind for jeff at the time , but 
not exclusive !! so over time it was just refered to as the JEFF BECK pup.
very classic gibson / paf but with some "balls" thrown in on it. its the 
worlds best selling humbucking pup. very good all around pup.
as for the real thick saturation i still like my rare FURY ZP20's , not much
that i have played over the years can match these humbuckers.


----------



## jcmjmp

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> i had the same problem with EMG,s
> not very focused sounding imo , very loose .



I find this statement odd. The EMG 81 is one of the tighest sounding pickup out there. Excellent pickup for clear note definition and fast attack. I haven't played a pickup that is as tight sounding as the EMG 81 yet. For stuff like Megadeth, Metallica (think Battery, Trapped under Ice, One), the EMGs are hard to beat.


----------



## jcmjmp

Dmann said:


> Any active pickup, + an ADA MP1 or MP2 preamp. ART effects units were widely used as well.



The ADA MP-1 is absolutely awesome. I still use mine. Great sounds in that little preamp and more than enough gain & distortion to avoid the need for a boost or OD pedal. Coupled with a TC Electronic G-Major and a stereo amp, the sound is just jaw dropping.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

jcmjmp said:


> I find this statement odd. The EMG 81 is one of the tighest sounding pickup out there. Excellent pickup for clear note definition and fast attack. I haven't played a pickup that is as tight sounding as the EMG 81 yet. For stuff like Megadeth, Metallica (think Battery, Trapped under Ice, One), the EMGs are hard to beat.



This is just my opinion about the EMG's ,i just don't like them v/s other pick ups that have tryed IMO.
BUT AGAIN TO EACH THERE OWN !


----------



## Silverbursted

IMO EMGs have their place, for example the sound really good in a Strat to give you that David Gilmore sound, but in a Les Paul they sound muddy. Again this is my opinion. 
I'm getting ready to swap out the pups on my Traditional, and I'm toward the JB/Jazz combo in order to achieve that 80s tone. I have no desire to carve into my Lester for any tone.


----------



## anvil

80's sound ! 
That is easy man Jackson guitar with EMG's and at least 1 marshall 800 or older and a stack of greenbacks IE 2 /4 /12 cabs with green backs in them black backs sound good too but there just not the greenies.

Anvil

Personal note :
Need to rig a light above my key board so i can see to type all the letters in the dark..:>(


----------



## ToneZone100

I have been using Dimarzio's for years. I currently have a "Fred" in the bridge and a Paf Pro in the neck on one of my Charvels and a Tonezone in the bridge of the other. I also have a Paf Pro in the bridge of my Iceman, and a Paf Pro sat on the shelf doiing nothing!
The Tonezone is basically a hotted up PAF Pro and the Fred is also similar to the Paf Pro but with a more "nasal" pronounced midrange (to my ear) and a slightly higher output.
I am considering getting a Trembucker to tinker with as I tend to chop and change a little with pickups. My last flirtation with SD was back in the 80's when I had a PINK "Full Shred" in my Charvel model 1. I found it a bit OTT and muddled.
I must say it pays to get a pickup that suits your guitar. I have tried various combinations of my pickups in my guitars and the guitar itself will affect the overall tone of any pickup you fit. My Model 1 Charvel is a bright sounding guitar in general but my Model 3 is noticeably thicker sounding and benefits from a brighter sounding pickup. as a contrast my Firebird is more like a Les Paul. It all depends on the wood and setup of the guitar. It's also worth considering changing the pots to get the desired result.
Have you considered "Bareknuckle" pups, I haven't actually played one but they get very very good reviews.


----------



## psphill27

OK...lots of stuff here on the JB. Some say they love it (agree) some say it's too warm and would go with EMG (like them too, and own them). Tubes says they get rid of natural sounds (agree).

Bottom line...for '80s metal the JB is my favorite pickup. I had two custom painted Kramer Berettas back in the day with zebra JBs and the sound was incredible. Putting those through my marshall (with a few effects) i thought produced excellent tone. It's what I used. 

Maybe not good for Slayer, but anything from Ratt and Dokken to Maiden, it will definately get the job done.


----------



## jcmjmp

Silverbursted said:


> IMO EMGs have their place, for example the sound really good in a Strat to give you that David Gilmore sound, but in a Les Paul they sound muddy. Again this is my opinion.



The problem is that a lot of people have opinions but don't really know what they're talking about. 

Zakk Wylde uses EMGs, a Les Paul and a JCM800 2204. Is his sound muddy? Hmmm.... I think not. If you think so, you might want to get your ears checked.


----------



## guitartate

I for one enjoy the 500t and the 496r in my LP. I think the sound awesome for metal.


----------



## Silverbursted

jcmjmp said:


> The problem is that a lot of people have opinions but don't really know what they're talking about.
> 
> Zakk Wylde uses EMGs, a Les Paul and a JCM800 2204. Is his sound muddy? Hmmm.... I think not. If you think so, you might want to get your ears checked.


I concede that Zakk Wylde is anything but muddy, perhaps muddy was not the right term to use. I guess when I think of 80s hair metal, Mr. Wylde does not immediately come to mind. Though I realize he was very big during that period. I usually think of the likes of Dokken, Ratt, Maiden, Motle Crue, VH etc.


----------



## jcmjmp

Silverbursted said:


> I guess when I think of 80s hair metal, Mr. Wylde does not immediately come to mind. Though I realize he was very big during that period. I usually think of the likes of Dokken, Ratt, Maiden, Motle Crue, VH etc.



Exactly. EMGs are NOT the 80's metal sound. Dokken, Ratt, Crue, VH did NOT use EMGs at all.


----------



## preston

ok so for my ibanez prestige which is the neck thru and alder body ill go with the duncan jbs. but the other rg which is a bolt on and basswood body whats best, the tone zone, paf pro, or get the same duncan jbs?


----------



## Shawn Fate

Seymour Duncan Custom Shop 78

http://www.seymourduncan.com/products/custom-shop/humbuckers/78_model_great/


----------



## FLICKOFLASH

YouTube - Bole's TopHat Review

The TopHats are exclusively made in a limited run for & sold thru our Admin Alex


----------



## sojatriani

preston said:


> ok so for my ibanez prestige which is the neck thru and alder body ill go with the duncan jbs. but the other rg which is a bolt on and basswood body whats best, the tone zone, paf pro, or get the same duncan jbs?




With the Basswood Rg you will want something with a little less output, to warm up the basswood. The Tone Zone, PAF pro, Air Norton, Fred, SD Custom Custom, SD PAF, the JB is way to brittle sounding in the Basswood Bolt on, I have an RG550 and it was OK with 250K pots and a JB. Dimarzios always sound better in Ibanez guitars.


----------



## DocNrock

Another DiMarzio that is very versatile, but will nail that 80's tone is the Norton.


----------



## preston

well just so every one knows i went ahead and put the dimarzio paf pro on the ibanez 320 and the seymour duncan jbs on the rgt prestige. they are SICK! ill have to you tube it or something so everyone can get a feel for the sound of them.


----------



## thrashforlife95

sd george lynch forgot what their called


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

preston said:


> well just so every one knows i went ahead and put the dimarzio paf pro on the ibanez 320 and the seymour duncan jbs on the rgt prestige. they are SICK! ill have to you tube it or something so everyone can get a feel for the sound of them.



not so much of a paf pro fan but the JB is one of the best all around 
humbuckers made IMO !!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

thrashforlife95 said:


> sd george lynch forgot what their called



lynch's pup's are call the scream'n demom , don't be fooled they are a 
moderate output pup , not hi out put like the name suggests.


----------



## tim warner

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> lynch's pup's are call the scream'n demom , don't be fooled they are a
> moderate output pup , not hi out put like the name suggests.



but that is what makes them great for 80's hair band stuff, 
they clean up real good for all those power ballads.
THink (Into the fire) that was a screamin demon pickup.
You don't want high output for 80's hair. medium is perfect, especially with a stereo chorus, it doesn't get muddied up like a high output. Ya gotta have a stereo chorus for 80's hair ballads or you can get fined. YOU DO HAVE A STEREO CHORUS, DONCHA? Well ,,,,,,Doncha?


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

oh yes !!!! stereo chorus and moderate output pick ups are a must !!!!

and long hair !!!


----------



## rockinr0ll

I'm trying to figure out if I should switch to stereo... 

.... I have everything else you listed


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

rockinr0ll said:


> I'm trying to figure out if I should switch to stereo...
> 
> .... I have everything else you listed



problems with your tone etc ?


----------



## tim warner

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> oh yes !!!! stereo chorus and moderate output pick ups are a must !!!!
> 
> and long hair !!!



And don't forget to have a few cans of vintage n.o.s. aquanet extra hold hairspray!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

tim warner said:


> And don't forget to have a few cans of vintage n.o.s. aquanet extra hold hairspray!



ya spent a few hrs with your head upside down spraying that 
shit before a gig , i remember it well !!! LOL !!!


----------



## tim warner

I just read your other post and you mentioned Bill Lawrence pickups, I have bill lawrence mini humbuckers ,the blade ones in my 70 l.p. deluxe and they do it for me .But now I'm more into black crowes , Johnny winter,gov mule and that sort of thing. I think aerosmith used them in the early days and I can def. get a walk this way kinda sound out of them, but I don't know about 80's stuff, they may be a bit grainy for that.
but compared to the stock pickups that(no I don't want to part with) they are powerfull
m efers!


----------



## PDE

SD ahb1 blackouts - these are absolutely amazing active pickups - warmer than the emg 81/85 and packs more of a punch. Very versatile pups, they are.


----------



## rockinr0ll

I would check out the High output Dimarzio pickups. I'm a user of Dimarzio pickups and they are great. EMG's are more for the modern sound so if you want heavier and hotter stuff that might be for you too. I don't really like active pickups because I don't like how the strings react to them. Check out DiMarzio.com and listen to the sound previews and EQ settings on the pickups it should help you out. When it shows the eq setting trust me it really shows you what you need. I _had_ basically a zero mid set up and I added middy pickups and v30 speakers and actually now have too much middle tone. Go to the website and get searching.


----------



## Benito

Ok here is my penny's worth.......
Ibanez + 80's hair metal = Dimarzio PAF Pro's I reckon, it was good enough for Vai in his first series of Jems, the PAF Pro will 'open' up the neck a little, stop it getting too flabby and it has enough bite and mid to cut through in the bridge, remember crushing low end is still about 6 years off........if you still want a bit more poke in the bridge try an Air Zone ( a vintaged Tone Zone) or you could really set the cat amongst the pigeons and mix a SD JB in the bridge (it's surprising how people dislike mixing pickup brands, even if they use many types, people just seem to like one brand in each guitar....ah well)

this is of course simply my opinion, based on several years installing pickups in a local music shop and about 15 years playing and messing with my own guitars.
and here is the contentious one....... I hate EMG's, flat, lifeless, bonecrushingly dull pickups i think, but then i don't play anything that needs the level of output they have, what they do they do well, just not for me.......


----------



## LesBalls

On an Ibanez, I'd go Tone Zone (bridge) and PAF Pro (neck)


----------



## Benito

LesBalls said:


> On an Ibanez, I'd go Tone Zone (bridge) and PAF Pro (neck)



He speak the truth!!!! although I reckon the TZ full version has too much low end 'chunk' for 80's style I would suggest the Air Zone as it has a lower output more vintaged kind of response.......


----------



## FLICKOFLASH

These the admin here had custom made & are forsale

TopHat Pickups - Pull some Mo'jo from a Tophat - My Les Paul Forums


----------



## FLICKOFLASH

Here's some little quick Top Hat vids , they were quick sound test clips.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxGyzHuCWYg&feature=related]YouTube - test sound[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZxqF3ab8po]YouTube - Top Hat Teaser Van Halen Clip Les Paul[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obyN9Do_Rp8]YouTube - Top Hat neck played clean on the dirty channel.[/ame]


----------



## BobbySkidz

preston said:


> So the Sh-4 would be the better choice then i take it? Since im playing on an ibanez with a floyd rose.



No, Floyd Roses have the wider bridge and require a trembucker. You will want the TB-4 and NOT the SH-4.

Trembuckers are designed for wider string most commonly associated with Floyd Rose or vintage vibrato bridges (often called Tremolos) with a string spacing of 2.070" or 52.6mm, measured center of high string to center of low string over the bridge pickup. Humbuckers are designed for bridges with traditional Gibson humbucker string spacing of 1.930" or 49mm, measured center of high string to center of low string over the bridge pickup.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Seymour Duncan ! 

The good ol " JB " flat out rocks !!
and ..
The Duncan Custom Custom !


----------



## FLICKOFLASH

Emg 81


----------



## FLICKOFLASH

FLICKOFLASH said:


> Here's some little quick Top Hat vids , they were quick sound test clips.
> 
> YouTube - test sound
> 
> YouTube - Top Hat Teaser Van Halen Clip Les Paul
> 
> YouTube - Top Hat neck played clean on the dirty channel.



Contact Alex if interested


----------



## 6StringMoFo

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Seymour Duncan !
> 
> The good ol " JB " flat out rocks !!
> and ..
> The Duncan Custom Custom !



+1000 I have one in my Jackson and it sings rock man


----------



## Jesstaa

PDE said:


> SD ahb1 blackouts - these are absolutely amazing active pickups - warmer than the emg 81/85 and packs more of a punch. Very versatile pups, they are.



If you're gonna go with blackouts, the AHB2 "metals" are the way to go, very mid heavy, with more output than you can handle, perfect for hair metal.


----------



## AudioWonderland

tim warner said:


> but that is what makes them great for 80's hair band stuff,
> they clean up real good for all those power ballads.
> THink (Into the fire) that was a screamin demon pickup.
> You don't want high output for 80's hair. medium is perfect, especially with a stereo chorus, it doesn't get muddied up like a high output. Ya gotta have a stereo chorus for 80's hair ballads or you can get fined. YOU DO HAVE A STEREO CHORUS, DONCHA? Well ,,,,,,Doncha?



There was no screamin Demon when Into the Fire was recorded. It was released much later. Lynch was using Duncan Distortions primarily but likely used a lot of stuff in the studio


----------



## judsun

I put a JB in my Schecter, um, 'Daily Driver' guiter. I liked the sound enough to disconnect the neck pickup. It's just a dummy prop now. So below is a history of my involvement with metal and guitar. If you read the lists and like the music I'm mentioning, then you're probably gonna love that JB pickup... it's Heavy - heavy - heavy, but as heavy as it is, it won't let you get away with a bunch of playing mistakes by covering them up with distortion. 

Here we go: I graduated high school in 1988 and consider myself fairly familiar with the good 80s guitar players. Ratt, Metallica, Slayer, Anthrax, Metal Church, VoiVod, Dokken, Thrust, Exciter, COC, Trouble, Megadeth, and many others that I'm familiar with only b/c the cover of their cassette tape looked 'badass' at Sound Warehouse and thus I bought it.

Those bands above reflect the METAL I grew to love back then. Most I liked as a whole band. Some are only in that list b/c of their guitar players. You can probably guess which ones. 

My biggest guitar influences
George Lynch - It's Not Love is still one of my favorites to play
EVH (Panama was the first song I ever learned)
Vinnie Moore
Vito Bratta
DiMartini
SRV
EJohnson
JSatch (holy hell Andalusia was a bitch slap reminder of just how good he really is)
RRhodes

And of course Mr. Scotty Dalhover - the guitarist from Dangerous Toys who was my second guitar teacher. Learned the song Scared note for note straight from the horse's mouth on that one...

But it was Watchtower even before that with soon to be DT singer Jason McMaster that really amped me about metal. Their guitar player, Billy White (then later Ron Jombarzek) was incredible - so was Jombarzek. They probably still are incredible. Billy's bother, Chris White, is Ian Moore's orginal bass player.

Currently rebuilding the Kramer F6000 I've had since 1987. I have a brand new 'real' Floyd for it and I know I'll be dropping another JB in that once. All slanted and 80s - ish too!

In fact I found this board b/c I was looking for threads regarding F6000. I love that guitar. Up until I stripped it down, and even with the original FR, it stayed in tune better than the stop tail Schecter mentioned above. I hope I don't ruin that rebuilding it.

"Super fast is well and neat, but it's gotta sound good" has always been my mantra. Well, maybe it's been my mantra or maybe not since I'm 100% what a mantra actually is. I want to remember a solo b/c I can't stop humming the melody of it. After that, I'll appreciate how fast it is. The ridiculously fast ending of Lynch's In My Dreams solo is the first thing that comes to mind. I'm fast - but not that fast fo sho! But the speed and the notes played at the end of that solo fall into place like puzzle pieces. The speed combined with the emotion makes the memories. I can't remember / hum a damn single measure of Yngwie Malmsteen's music. I'm amazed at his technical ability and I'm mean no offense to YM or his fans. He just never did it for me. Vinnie Moore is/was just as fast, but it was his arraingements that stood out to me. I can remember and hum some of his music right now and I haven't listened to it in over 10 years.

Joe Satriani can't sing (and I hope he doesn't try that again), so he does it with his guitar. He expresses, to me anyway, exactly how he *felt* when he wrote a song. Who has an idea of how Petrucci felt when he wrote a song? Sound like he felt like a stressed out auctioneer trying to show off. Write a *song*, don't force the fireworks. The fireworks will fall into place if the notes alone can bring goosbumps.

Flame me all you want - I'm just being honest about my opinion. I repect every single guitar player that I mentioned above. I don't necessarily like the music, but I still recognize the talent. They can all blow me away. Most of y'all can probably blow me way. But that's not what I think or care about. Sometimes when I play, my girlfried cries b/c of the emotions and memories that are stirred. That's what I care about.

But.... that said... the JB is heavy. And heavy is good.


----------



## telemarshall

Active EMG-81's


----------



## sccloser

I gigged some in the 80's and I used and preferred the Dimarzio Super Distortions back in those days. Had one in the Bridge of my 1976 LP Standard and it ripped!

Of course it did not hurt that ACE FREHLEY used them!


----------



## sccloser

FLICKOFLASH said:


> Here's some little quick Top Hat vids , they were quick sound test clips.
> 
> YouTube - test sound
> 
> YouTube - Top Hat Teaser Van Halen Clip Les Paul
> 
> YouTube - Top Hat neck played clean on the dirty channel.



Love the T shirt! KISS!


----------



## John 14:6

The DiMarzio Super Distortion or Duncan JB would be my first picks since that is what a lot of the guys were using back then. The DiMarzio Tone Zone will get the job done also. So will a bunch of PAF style pickups.


----------

